# Supplements and vitamins.



## Ryan Jones (Feb 14, 2017)

I am a first time GSD owner and recently purchased the sure grow 100 supplement for my 11 week old pup. I've been navigating through this site and am now thinking the extra calcium and phosphorus may not be needed. 

Attached is the ingredient label for the supplement. My pup eats a mixture of kibble and canned food


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not a good choice --


----------



## Ryan Jones (Feb 14, 2017)

carmspack said:


> not a good choice --


The more research I do I'm finding that to be true.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

There is calcium in your dog food.

"In dogs, osteochondrosis is one of a diverse group of developmental orthopedic diseases (*DOD*s) that occur in young growing animals, most commonly fast-growing large- and giant-breed dogs."

"Studies have shown rather definitively that *high calcium levels are a risk factor for development of DOD in large breed puppies. *Be sure to advise owners to *avoid calcium-containing supplements and treats.*" 
Per: Integrated Veterinary Care Journal

“For large-breed puppies, over-nutrition or rapid growth—with weight more than height—*along with excess calcium *and genetics are the primary risk factors for DOD” Dana Hutchinson, DVM, DACVN

The elements of nutrition that have been scientifically proven to negatively impact skeletal development in puppies are excessive calories and high or unbalanced mineral content, *specifically calcium and phosphorus*. Dr. Karen Becker

GROWTH INFO:
"Contrary to what many people continue to believe, a roly poly puppy is not a healthy puppy. 
_Optimal_ growth in a large or giant breed puppy is very different from _maximum _growth.
*The goal of breeders and owners of big dogs should not be to help their puppies grow as big as possible, as fast as possible.*
Somehow, we've gotten the idea a large, fast growing puppy is a positive thing for the health of the dog. 
Actually, the opposite is true. 
And until everyone understands that, sadly, we as dog owners will continue to contribute to the development of orthopedic diseases in large and giant breed dogs." 

"When a puppy's body gets too big, too fast and gains a lot of weight, it puts stress on the developing skeleton. *Rapid bone growth can result in structural defects of the bones, which makes the skeleton even less able to bear the increasing body weight.*
Sometimes developing cartilage can't keep up with rapid bone growth, and cartilage defects can occur. Also, big dogs have less bone density than smaller breeds, meaning their bones are more fragile and prone to injury." Dr. K. Becker


It is better to keep pups/dogs leaner than fatter. :wink2:

These are my favorite supplements made from WHOLE FOODS:
*Feed Sentials K-9 Multiple Vitamins*: https://market.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/products/feed-sentieals-k9
*Sunday Sundae* – Digestive Enzyme/Probiotic combo: https://market.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/search?q=sunday+sundae 



Moms


----------



## Ryan Jones (Feb 14, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> There is calcium in your dog food.
> 
> "In dogs, osteochondrosis is one of a diverse group of developmental orthopedic diseases (*DOD*s) that occur in young growing animals, most commonly fast-growing large- and giant-breed dogs."
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

......

Which kibble and canned foods and treats??? (Exact names)

Moms


----------

